# BMW Pen



## SennaVProst (Apr 9, 2011)

Little depressing that the USB drive is only a 2GB!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

SennaVProst said:


> Little depressing that the USB drive is only a 2GB!


That sucks, mail it to me so that you no longer have to get depressed by it


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> That sucks, mail it to me so that you no longer have to get depressed by it


:rofl:


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

rmorin49 said:


> Personally, I wish BMW would cease with the cheesy gifts and concentrate on providing quality cars that buyers want to drive. Let's see, how about a 535d or a 730d? Also, what about a 120d and a 5 series Touring? A simple email follow up asking about our ownership experience would appeal more to me than a cheap sketch or a pen that few really need or want. Just my 2 cents.


I hear you. I bit the bullet on my 535i because I realized that the 535d was not looking like a reality anytime soon. If BMW brings over the 535d or 735d I will probably trade my 535i in and get one. I really like my 335d....more than I ever thought I would. The fuel economy is just an added benefit.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I hear you. I bit the bullet on my 535i because I realized that the 535d was not looking like a reality anytime soon.


Did you consider the 550i at all?


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I hear you. I bit the bullet on my 535i because I realized that the 535d was not looking like a reality anytime soon. If BMW brings over the 535d or 735d I will probably trade my 535i in and get one. I really like my 335d....more than I ever thought I would. The fuel economy is just an added benefit.


Herein lies the problem! BMW won't bring the D's if everyone who want's one buys an i when they get tired of waiting! Vote with your wallet and buy one of the dark side diesels - like, uh, a MB 350 Bluetec! You can bet if Bluetec sales spike, we'll see a 535d!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

A8540TDI said:


> Herein lies the problem! BMW won't bring the D's if everyone who want's one buys an i when they get tired of waiting! Vote with your wallet and buy one of the dark side diesels - like, uh, a MB 350 Bluetec! You can bet if Bluetec sales spike, we'll see a 535d!


Very true although a MB 350 is so vastly different in driving experience that it might make one go a little "mad" if having expectations of a 35d


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

do you only get the gifts if you bought new? I picked up my 2009 a few months ago.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Concentric190 said:


> do you only get the gifts if you bought new? I picked up my 2009 a few months ago.


Yups only if bought new


----------



## aajax26 (Oct 5, 2004)

I got the USB yesterday. Bought my car this september.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

A8540TDI said:


> Herein lies the problem! BMW won't bring the D's if everyone who want's one buys an i when they get tired of waiting! Vote with your wallet and buy one of the dark side diesels - like, uh, a MB 350 Bluetec! You can bet if Bluetec sales spike, we'll see a 535d!


With diesel at a $0.70 premium over regular, I think it will be a hard sell to convince many to even consider a diesel.:dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> With diesel at a $0.70 premium over regular, I think it will be a hard sell to convince many to even consider a diesel.:dunno:


What % more was it when you bought your diesel car?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> What % more was it when you bought your diesel car?


As I recall Diesel was running about par with Premium, which was about $0.10 above Regular.

It's all relative, the car I used to drive got 18mpg on regular, this one gets a steady 29.5mpg, so about 55% better on fuel that was perhaps 5% more. Now it is about 20% more, still in the winning column.:thumbup:

Plus I can kick the sh$t out of most vehicles on the road.:eeps::rofl:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> As I recall Diesel was running about par with Premium, which was about $0.10 above Regular.


How long did you monitor diesel pricing compared to gasoline before making a decision to get a diesel car?


----------



## lisalisa57 (Mar 25, 2006)

i got the carbon pen like a little over a year ago when i got my x5 in 2009..but when i just got my 2011 535i, i got the usb flash 4 months after..


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

no pen or usb so far. Car will be 2 years old in March 2012. Only thing we got was a booklet with 335d drawing and some BMW marketing stuff.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I got USB pen drive that looks like the BMW key and its chrome color, still trying to decipher the damn thing,LOL


----------



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

I got it on two year anniversary. Pretty nice

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

rmorin49 said:


> Personally, I wish BMW would cease with the cheesy gifts .


IMO don't look a gift horse in the mouth. You know they don't have to give you anything.I got my pen after two years of ownership and use it when ever I can.
cheers
vern


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

vern said:


> IMO don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


Just so you're aware that the price of the pen is incorporated into the price you paid for the car, and money you spend at the dealer.

Says Floyd the cynic.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

floydarogers said:


> Just so you're aware that the price of the pen is incorporated into the price you paid for the car, and money you spend at the dealer.
> 
> Says Floyd the cynic.


No matter how you put it ,its still a nice gesture
cheers
vern


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I received the following portrait a month ago:


----------



## ncbuckeye (Sep 9, 2011)

bayoucity said:


> I received the following portrait a month ago:


When did you buy your car? Did you also get a USB?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

ncbuckeye said:


> When did you buy your car? Did you also get a USB?


My vehicle was delivered in Munich last July. It was re-delivered @ Performance Center last September. I never receive that USB. I'll think that portrait is a Christmas gift had it not been this thread.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> My vehicle was delivered in Munich last July. It was re-delivered @ Performance Center last September. I never receive that USB. I'll think that portrait is a Christmas gift had it not been this thread.


You got no letter with the portrait explaining the reason for the gift?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> You got no letter with the portrait explaining the reason for the gift?


Aaron,

Of course it did. It's a complimentary anniversary gift from BMW. That is my weak attempt at humor since December is neither an anniversary from ED or PCD, rather it is Christmas.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

I haven't gotten jack.


----------



## Highmodulus (Aug 16, 2011)

Bought my X3 in Oct, got the USB drive last week. :thumbup:


----------

